# Tarpon season is here!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Fishing in the LA marsh, I'm never jealous of you guys in FL for your red-fishing. But now THIS makes me a tad jealous! I gotta get over there and hook up (pun intended) with somebody that can put me on some baby tarpon on fly...


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Fishhead, 

These fish are giants!!!!!!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> The beginning of tarpon season!!!!   Plenty of fish to throw flies at in Whitewater Bay, Ponce, sable creek etc etc etc.   If that's not your thing then throw some suspending plugs!
> .  Hopefully the weather holds up and keeps the fish eating!!!!!


Pictures would go a long way toward convincing me. It's early! :-?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> > The beginning of tarpon season!!!!   Plenty of fish to throw flies at in Whitewater Bay, Ponce, sable creek etc etc etc.   If that's not your thing then throw some suspending plugs!
> > .  Hopefully the weather holds up and keeps the fish eating!!!!!
> 
> 
> Pictures would go a long way toward convincing me.  It's early!  :-?


Hahahaha, how's that skiff coming along....
Fishing yesterday by myself, I jumped 4 and landed 1 fish about 150lbs. They are there and hungry. I'll post a link to some video action later.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We only hit three spots yesterday and found big fish in both Whitewater and one nearby river (every spot that we checked had fish).  Things were tough for us with spooky fish and difficult sighting conditions.  We got two bites and didn't manage to stay connected - but we were only tossing flies at them.  A few live ladyfish would have been a completely different story....  Out of nine hours on the water I was on the pole for six hours....

Tomorrow night we'll be in Biscayne Bay and the smaller fish there should be a different proposition entirely.... We'll be sightfishing them with 8 or 9wt rods when we're not using 10lb spin and DOA shrimp.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Bob, 

I followed u out of buttonwood canal yesterday. Into the fog we went....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The conditions felt more like low clouds (really low clouds) than fog... Any day that starts with fog is usally pretty good since it means no wind....


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Any reports on the north end of The park?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

http://youtu.be/id_n5bV1Q2g

I know, video is not great. Had the go pro, wish I would have used it....


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Please let Mr. and Mrs. Poon know that I am anxiously awaiting their arrival into the Pine Island area. I have lots of tasty feathers to snack on. Please send them my best regards and send them my way. That is all, thank you.


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Will this work in WWB


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't wait to get to Homassas to chase a few


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> http://youtu.be/id_n5bV1Q2g
> 
> I know,  video is not great.   Had the go pro, wish I would have used it....


Nice fish. I was with Bob Sunday, and we saw you headed west into the fog. Like Bob said the fish were a little spooky when we woke them up. In hind sight I wish I had video taped the tarpon we had rolling all around the boat in one spot...and an underwater camera for the ones we found sleeping in another spot would have been really cool.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> Will this work in WWB


Yes, I'm sure a fish will eat those flies.  

I'm a little different then most as I tend to always lean on the finess side of things, especially when sight fishing.   If dredging the deeper rivers and open water obviously the profile of a fly should be large enough to be seen and felt when blind casting. But, when the fish are clearly visible, I believe your success rate or "eat rate" drastically improves using smaller more and more subtle flies.  Most likely due to do the ability to present the fly much softer in short range.  Sight fishing tarpon in whitewater requires quick and short accurate casts.  The water clarity is usually horrible and if the fish are not actively tailing then your first look at the fish is going to be pretty close to the boat.  Angle is key. 

Marietta Mike,
Sorry for not saying hello at the ramp as I must have had tunnel vision. One thing on my mind. Tarpon!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> http://youtu.be/id_n5bV1Q2g
> 
> I know,  video is not great.   Had the go pro, wish I would have used it....


You are killing me! One more week, ten days tops and I will have my skiff.


----------

